
How We Created the Biggest Amazon Redshift Slack Community Channel - sokolmkd
https://medium.com/@nikolasokolov/how-we-created-the-biggest-slack-community-channel-in-our-niche-13f7247962dc
======
QuinnyPig
Am I blind, or am I not seeing a link to said Slack channel anywhere in this
post?

